# 1.8t bov



## ianshortie99 (Jul 27, 2011)

i have a bov i just bought, its a turbo xs it came with 6 washers to adjust it. i build 15lbs. i cant get it to blow offf right. Any recommendations on how many washers and how many turns from fully tight.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

check in the forced induction tech forums or 1.8t forums but IIRC the 1.8t's do not run well with the BOV set-up unless it is chipped or tuned for it. And you have a libe going from the BOV to the intake manifold right?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

VW designed the 1.8t to use a diverter valve, and thats what should be used. Either put your stock one back in or get a 225TT, APR R1 or Forge 007 on there.


----------

